# What Did You ~ "HANDLE" ~ In The Shop Recently??



## SweetMK (Feb 17, 2022)

My wife handles most everything in the house,, that leaves me time to "HANDLE" things in the shop,,

I have a certain surplus shop that occasionally gets handles,, and when they get handles, I get the itch to handle stuff,,
This started about 1980,, when yard sales, and flea markets were a treasure waiting to be discovered,,
I could not resist a broken handle axe,, or a sledge head with no handle,, even if I did not know what the head was for,, I had to spend the $3.

I guess it was 25 years ago that I handled the two Plumb Champion axe heads,, luckily, they have been ornamental rather than users,,







I can tell the age of those handles, because, back then, the handles came with a wood wedge, and some sort of finish like polyurethane,,

Handles that are purchased now do not come with a wedge, or finish,, or do they even have hardly (if any) sanding done.
The best way that I have found to sand these new handles is with a 5" orbital sander, with about 80 grit paper to start.

That is how I sanded the handle for the cant hook that I built,, orbital sander with 80 grit, then 220 grit,, then boiled linseed oil,,






When I handled the Cut-Devil railroad tool head, I did not think about sanding the sledge handle,, I guess I have to go back and fix that,,






That is enough to bore you for now,, *so,, tell us,,

WHAT HAVE YOU HANDLED LATELY?? *


----------



## Plowmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

Some homemade pickaroons.


----------



## SweetMK (Feb 18, 2022)

Nice looking tools!!
I think I could make a handle better than most that can be purchased these days,,
I might give it a try,,, SOME day,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 18, 2022)

Plowmaster said:


> Some homemade pickaroons.


Those look fantastic!! Excellent workmanship in all aspects.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

Ronaldo said:


> Those look fantastic!! Excellent workmanship in all aspects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

A couple more ... only one re handle. Both are from same axe head


----------



## SweetMK (Feb 18, 2022)

Plowmaster said:


> A couple more ... only one re handle. Both are from same axe head


VERY creative repurposing of an axe head!! AMAZING!

Did you "freehand" the design,, or are they modeled after something??


----------



## Plowmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

SweetMK said:


> VERY creative repurposing of an axe head!! AMAZING!
> 
> Did you "freehand" the design,, or are they modeled after something??


The more "hooked" ones are Husqvarna traced of pol end to point but quite a bit more gusseting . The strait one is freehand and basically a bonus... more for your wood pile . Thnx


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 18, 2022)

I bought $160 worth of sticks yesterday so I'll soon be handling a miners axe, peavey, double bit, pitchfork, maul, and a variety of sledges/hammers. I've hafted 80+ tools so I'm looking forward to finishing up the last few heads I have floating around from all that.


----------



## Woodchuckels (Feb 18, 2022)

Made these pickaroon's a couple of months ago.


----------

